# Alt + Numpad ? Liste Der Zecihen ?



## schoko (8. August 2002)

HI !

Gibt es irgendwo eine liste wo man alle zeichen plus tastenkombination sehen kann ... also ich mein wenn man ALT + Zahlenkombination aufm Numpad drück zB ® © usw.

wäre echt goil 

thx
racon


----------



## goela (8. August 2002)

Meintest Du sowas?
Schau mal hier.


----------



## Robert Martinu (8. August 2002)

Ich unterstelle mal die Verwendung von Windows - in dem Falle gibts da ein Programm genannt "Zeichentabelle", welches in solchen Fragen kompetent weiterhilft (und dessen Ausgabe dann auch wirklich zum verwendeten Zeichensatz passt).


----------



## goela (8. August 2002)

Geht natürlich auch..... aber er hatte ja nach einer *Liste* gefragt.


----------



## schoko (8. August 2002)

goela BIG THX !  genau sowas hab ich gesucht 

danke 

racon


----------

